# Haircuts in Australia



## yogiboy8 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I hope you’re all having a fantastic day so far and are staying safe during these tough times.

My friend and I are currently conducting research into the hairdressing market in Australia. We want to understand people’s preferences towards haircuts, especially during COVID-19 and beyond. Would be great to get people's thoughts on if they are still interested in going out to receive a haircut or would rather a hairdresser come to your home. General thoughts about what you value in a haircut in general are also appreciated 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## leezz (Jul 2, 2020)

yogiboy8 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you're all having a fantastic day so far and are staying safe during these tough times.
> 
> ...


I suppose DIY haircuts have become much more popular these days!


----------



## amazingkitkat (Apr 2, 2020)

I cut my own hair and my hubby’s hair


----------



## J_oz (Jul 9, 2020)

yeah DIY has been really popular these days... I usually go to the city to get my hair cut, but due to covid I tried the one near our place... they get your details and let you know once it's your turn so you don't have to stay and wait there


----------



## Veefa (Oct 11, 2020)

DIY, for sure!


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Never ask barber whether you need a haircut.


----------



## JamesMorgan (Oct 27, 2021)

yogiboy8 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you’re all having a fantastic day so far and are staying safe during these tough times.
> 
> ...


Well, I think now in these days the DIY haircut is the most used in modern days. Even the restrictions of the COVID-19 are not that much of a problem anymore, so you can try it. Good luck with your friend.


----------

